# Why no RCI forum



## Stricky (Mar 13, 2009)

As a new timeshare owner and soon to be new RCi member I seem to be very confused. I have read a lot here and asked some questions. I am surprised there is no deadicated RCI forum on here. The old forum "ask RCI" seemed to get used a lot. Why not a new one that other Tuggers could help with?

Part of the reason I ask is because when you google "RCI forum" there is nothing that really exists. Seems with a couple of million members there would be a need.


----------



## geekette (Mar 13, 2009)

RCI is covered in Exchanging.

"Ask RCI" was discontinued when RCI decided not to answer any longer.


----------



## Stricky (Mar 13, 2009)

I see it listed in the description of Exchanging and Point System Discussions. However I can see many newbies (myself included) having questions that I would think do not fall into those groups.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 13, 2009)

As Geekette said, The Ask RCI forum was closed when RCI decided in their infinite wisdom that they didn't want to answer awkward questions.  Some would say that RCI never answered the awkward questions anyway, but that's another matter. :ignore:


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2009)

If you are asking about exchinging with RCI, then the Exchanging forum is the place to post.  There is an RCI FAQ at the top of the page, too.

If you are asking about RCI points, then the Points forum is the place to post.  There is a FAQ at the top of the page, too.

If we had a separate forum for each exchange company, we'd have to add over a dozen forums.


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 13, 2009)

Then there was 'RCI Cruise Agent' who posted a dozen or so times, then just dropped off.  Maybe he/she was acting without RCI's permission.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> Then there was 'RCI Cruise Agent' who posted a dozen or so times, then just dropped off.  Maybe he/she was acting without RCI's permission.



He was...and I bet RCI found out about it and pulled the plug.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> If we had a separate forum for each exchange company, we'd have to add over a dozen forums.



That would be great, but the big 2 don't seem to be interested in any form of public customer interaction.  Maybe that's part of the reason the 'independents' are doing so much better.


----------



## theo (Mar 14, 2009)

*Not entirely true...*



Keitht said:


> ...the big 2 don't seem to be interested in any form of public customer interaction.



RCI *has* been engaged in a significant form of "public customer interaction".
Since 2006, RCI has been "respondent" in the _Murillo vs. RCI_ lawsuit.


----------



## EAM (Mar 14, 2009)

*And there was Bootleg*



gorevs9 said:


> Then there was 'RCI Cruise Agent' who posted a dozen or so times, then just dropped off.  Maybe he/she was acting without RCI's permission.


Several years ago an anonymous RCI employee called Bootleg used to post here and/or on another timeshare forum site.  He also stopped posting suddeenly, no reason given.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2009)

both rci and ii had their own dedicated forums at one time, unfortunately both chose to cease said activity, and now everything is included in the exchanging subforum.


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Interesting article...*

http://rcivip.com/2008/rci-class-action-lawsuit-murillo-vs-rci/


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2009)

prosperitylove79 said:


> http://rcivip.com/2008/rci-class-action-lawsuit-murillo-vs-rci/



There are a couple of on-going threads about the class action lawsuit - one on the Exchanging Board and one on the Lounge Board.


----------



## Stricky (Mar 14, 2009)

The irony is that without a RCI board it is hard to figure out where to put a post like that. Angie kind of made my point for me. And just to clarify, I am not looking for RCI or II to participate in the boards. 

Thanks for the replies all... back to watching b-ball


----------



## Keitht (Mar 15, 2009)

Stricky said:


> The irony is that without a RCI board it is hard to figure out where to put a post like that. Angie kind of made my point for me. And just to clarify, I am not looking for RCI or II to participate in the boards.
> 
> Thanks for the replies all... back to watching b-ball



The various 'Ask.....' boards are in place specifically for participation by the exchange companies and intended only for questions which are to be answered by them.  Therefore those boards aren't the place for your question about the class action.  Posting either in Exchanging or The Lounge would get responses.


----------

